# How to rig for catfish in the Ohio river



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Other than a couple of stout rods, how should I rig the terminal tackle?
I'll be fishing from an anchored boat near a grain loading terminal.
Used to use a swivel, then drop down about 18 inches and tie on a sinker. That was a long time ago.

I have left over bluegill + live chub minnows + flavored chicken...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah the slip sinker above a swivel, then a 18" leader to the hook is just fine, and a few things to remember about fishing grain barges is that if the grain isnt flowing...there will be ZERO cats around....If it is flowing then keep moving further and further down below the grainery until you find them. I think only 2-3 times have I ever done really good around those places out of a ton of times trying, but when its good and "ON" it can be really good!

Good luck, Salmonid


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, that's the way I do it. A 3-6oz no-roll, slip sinker and bead over a heavy duty swivel, about 18" of line and an 8/0 circle hook at the end. Wait for a good pull down and the fun begins!!!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite way to do it, same as mentioned above.


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

25lb test 3oz egg sinker splitshot 18in above a size 7 hook. Don't use a leader. This setup has been working for me for 10+ years. Good Luck !


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> My favorite way to do it, same as mentioned above.


Did you draw that picture or just find it somewhere? Visio?


----------



## Oldguy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

just checking


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I went out on Friday night for a few hours. I had cut bait, live bluegills, chub minnows, and flavored chicken breast. Didn't get a bite. My friend's graph showed all kinds of big fish hanging on the edge of drop offs. The current was really slow, even in the channel.


----------

